# Walltools.com 10% discount??



## ColeReno (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey all, new to the forum, but not to the trade.

I operate out of Toronto Canada. 

I figured I'd introduce myself and ask my question in the General section instead of introductions.

I did a search but couldn't see what I'm looking for.

My question is could someone PM me with the walltools.com discount code for DWT.com members. For obvious reasons they won't divulge the code over the phone and I was instructed to have a member PM me the code because they don't want it publicly leaked.

I have a decent sized order I am going to put through so the discount would be nice.

Thanks for helping me out. 

Jeff


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You'll need 1000 post here before your eligible for the discount !


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh really I thought you needed 500 thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Oh really I thought you needed 500 thanks.


Damn !! Looks like a runaway .. I thought we was gonna have some fun with that one. .... I've been here :blink:..how long?? I've never asked all-wall for a discount .. Not that I won't !! I will! But that's not the point. Looks like he got his PM.:whistling2:


----------



## ColeReno (Sep 16, 2014)

No no, not a run away, I just haven't checked back, I've been busy lol. I'll check my PM now though. Thanks for the reply guys


----------



## ColeReno (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have any PM's yet. 

I wasn't told about the post minimum from wall tools when I called. Or are you just pulling my leg.

I don't think I'll ever see 500 posts as I don't really post replies, I kind of just read and take things in


----------

